# Verslavingen > Roken >  Wilt u ook een persoonlijk advies bij het stoppen met roken?

## PAS

Beste roker,

Wilt u stoppen met roken, maar wacht u op het juiste moment? Of hebt u al geprobeerd om te stoppen, maar lukt het u niet alleen? Stoppen met hulp(middelen) is gemakkelijker dan alleen. Daarom biedt PAS u nu de kans om met hulp van persoonlijke adviezen via Internet te stoppen met roken!

Bent u geïnteresseerd? Ga dan naar
https://www.tailorbuilder.com/cgi-bi...aal=NL&sgrid=1

En wordt lid van onze Hyves: http://persoonlijkadvies.hyves.nl/

Als dank voor uw deelname, ontvangt u van ons 10 euro!

Let op: Omdat de adviezen persoonlijk zijn, dient u zich eerst te registreren! Klik hiervoor op [Nieuw account aanvragen] linksonder in het startscherm van de vragenlijst.

Met vriendelijke groeten,
Het PAS onderzoeksteam


PS. Vindt u dat iemand in uw omgeving ook wel zo mogen stoppen met roken? Vertel hem of haar dan ook over PAS!

----------

